# Lab question - Canidae vs Royal Canin



## beaglechaser (Mar 25, 2007)

I am in the process of trying to decide what food to switch our puppy to. The breeder sent him home with Nature's Recipe. I think I have it narrowed down to Canidae All Life or Royal Canin specifically for labs. The Royal Canin in higher in protein (30% vs 24%) but it has glucosamine and chondrotin. Does a young dog need that?

I am also going to switch the beagles food too. They have been eating Costco for awhile now. We have been fighting an ear infection in two of the dogs for several months.I am being to wonder if it is an allergy.

I have read a lot of impressive things on the site about Canidae. I really know nothing about the Royal Canin except for their ads in the lab books. Any opinions?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have no experience with Royal Canin. I switched Esther to Canidae in about February and Zeke to it a few months ago.

I don't see how you could go wrong with Canidae. For convenience and economy, it makes sense to give it to all the dogs. Be aware that you will probably feed a lower volume, so it's much less expensive than it would initially appear.

Labs and beagles will generally eat anything, so it's unlkely they'll care.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Go with Canidae it's far superior to Royal Canin...Royal Canin doesn't even come close in comparison - it has very little meat content, and primarily low quality grains. All of these breed specific foods are a gimmick, like most of the puppy formulas out there, so don't let the marketing fool you. 

Here's Royal Canin's review, it's rated a 2:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=270&cat=all

Here's Canidae's, it's rated a 5:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/528/cat/1/page/1


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

If you suspect allergies, Canidae makes a Lamb and Rice formula that they advertise as being hypoallergenic. I tried this for my mother's poodle and it made a huge difference, as she also has allergies. It's great because the main ingredients are simply lamb meal and brown rice and the dogs love it. I have only had experience with Royal Canin for small breeds-the dogs liked that also but it looked like it was loaded up with coloring and had corn and beet pulp, which doesn't mix all to well with allergies not to mention the fact that they had soft stools after gradually switching. So in my opinion, Canidae is definately the better of the two.


----------



## BratBoxers (Jun 5, 2007)

Royal canin & Canidae are both good food. Candidae is better and also cheaper in most places Canidae has also not recalled Royal Canin has. Personally I wouldn't touch a brand that has had recalls.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd say Canidae hands down, I am not pleased with Royal Canins ingredients at all, and would never feed it personally.


----------



## beaglechaser (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the input - sounds like Canidae for us.


----------

